# PowerDVD Ultra Not playing few Blu-ray dvds



## suraswami (Jan 22, 2008)

Yesterday I was trying to play 2 blu-ray 
movies 
1. Live Free Die Hard 
2. Premonition 

Both the above titles played only till 
the beginning of menu and then just 
blank screen or some error 01222. 

I have updated the latest Drivers from 
NVidia and have latest patches for PowerDVD ultra.

LG BD/HDDVD rom GGC-H20L + ECS 
NForce6M-A + AMD AM2 Athlon 64 X2 4800 
+ 2GB ram + EVGA 8600GT 512MB HDCP 
Compliant. 

I played Ocean's Thirteen HDDVD no issues.  All the HD DVD titles I played had no issues.  Only Blu-ray is having issues.  Few days ago I rented Pirates of the Caribean - Worlds end.  Same issue.  It played and stopped in the middle.  And never wanted to start playing again.

Anybody else having similar issues.  Any solution to this issue?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2008)

No body uses PowerDVD ultra?  Many same as me helpless?


----------



## ktr (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you set your region to that of the movie?


----------



## Frogger (Jan 23, 2008)

codec issue have a look at the info tools  http://www.matroska.org/downloads/windows.html


----------



## cx72go (Feb 3, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Yesterday I was trying to play 2 blu-ray
> movies
> 1. Live Free Die Hard
> 2. Premonition
> ...




I have the same problem; I just installed an LG (GGW-H20L) internal Blu-ray combo drive to my home theater PC. I rented Live Free or Die Hard it played all the preview stuff but when the menu for the main movie I guess all I heard was sound but no movie. I thought I installed it wrong so I purchased a HD-DVD and it worked fine so not sure what to do now. The software that came with the player is Power DVD Ultra.
Any help is always appreciated.
Thanks JD


----------



## suraswami (Feb 4, 2008)

Problem solved. Here is what happened.

PowerDVD OEM has 2 patches to be installed. So I thought there is something to do with the patches. So I uninstalled completely. Cleaned/removed my HDD for tmp files. Re-booted the machine. Installed the OEM version once again. Then it prompted for 2 patches. I didn't install the first patch, instead went for the latest patch and that solved the problem. Earlier what I did was install first patch and then install second patch. I think that screwed me. SO DO NOT INSTALL THE FIRST PATCH. WAIT FOR THE SOFTWARE TO PROMPT FOR SECOND PATCH AND INSTALL IT. THE PATCH SHOULD BE CALLED "PowerDVD_73.exe". DO NOT INSTALL "CyberLink_PowerDVD_73.exe". IF YOU DO IT WILL F... U ANA...

The above is from one of my earlier threads.  I did the opposite and it played Shooter Blu-ray movie which also gave me the same error as die hard.  Basically I uninstalled PowerDVD and installed it with CyberLink_PowerDVD_73.exe and everything is fine.  Even SPDIF is working fine now.  Basically they are hopeless software coders I think.  But their customer support is good.


----------

